# Pizza Hut Cheese is actually silicon



## JakeRI (Dec 24, 2009)

Science & Technology | Silicone Based Chemical in Pizza Huts Cheese is Polymethylsiloxane | Science news and scientific advances


Eat up, fuckers


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm sure glad I hate Pizza Hut already!


----------



## lobee (Dec 24, 2009)

I always got the impression that Pizza Hut pizzas were extra lubricated. Now I know why.

Sure glad I haven't eaten any since they got rid of the arcade games when I was a kid.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 24, 2009)

I guess all those fat fucks who eat Pizza Hut all the time are dropping like flies thanks to all the silicon.


----------



## JakeRI (Dec 24, 2009)

mmmmm, good stuff


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 24, 2009)

I've always been more of a neighborhood pizzeria kinda guy. Though Dominos and Papa Johns are some pretty hard dirty pleasures to kick.

I'd take a large (the day Dominos makes the deep dish crust available in extra large!!!) deep dish, with Pepperoni, Sausage, and extra Jalapeños over sex!!!

*You're talking to the guy with The Heart Attack Grill in his avatar.*


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 24, 2009)

<-- Only eats local 
i.e. Moose's Tooth and Pizza Man
Chain Pizza too greasy and cardboard crusts and now silicone!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 24, 2009)

that gross....and i love pizza hut, they make plastic fuckin tastey


----------



## synrgy (Dec 24, 2009)

I've eaten my share, but whenever presented with a choice between a big chain or a mom & pop, I'll go mom & pop every fucking time. It's just that in some places, the one pizza hut is the only accessible eatery within a 20 mile radius. Sometimes silicone is better than nothing, I guess? Maybe?

I mean, is anyone here surprised? I've put away more Tostinos party pizzas in my life than I'd ever care to admit, and lord knows those things are only about 2% actual food product. 

Fast food, frozen food, and a lot of other food, isn't actually food at all. People shouldn't be so trusting.


----------



## cycloptopus (Dec 24, 2009)

In NJ, Pizza Hut is a friggin waste, IMO. There are so many great local pizza places doing it right, that if you're going to Pizza Hut, you just don't get it. 

and in NYC... fuggetaboutit!!! The BEST!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 24, 2009)

This has been known for years. I still love Meat Feast with stuffed crust


----------



## JakeRI (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah. check out the book The Omnivores Dilemma


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 24, 2009)

Are there any other sources for this? A badly written and very redundant article at some site I've never heard of called "Stuff U Can Use" doesn't really inspire much credibility.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 24, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Are there any other sources for this? A badly written and very redundant article at some site I've never heard of called "Stuff U Can Use" doesn't really inspire much credibility.


not to mention the misty porn at the bottom of the screen


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 24, 2009)

Wouldn't bug me either way, I love Pizza Hut, and it's probably not the worst shit I eat


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 24, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> not to mention the misty porn at the bottom of the screen



LOL, you otaku.


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 24, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Wouldn't bug me either way, I love Pizza Hut, and it's probably not the worst shit I eat



same here. but as far as chain pizza goes i gotta give it to sbarro. i love that shit. i'd still take local pizza over it everytime though.


----------



## alexander12014 (Dec 24, 2009)

so its like eating toy pizza?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 24, 2009)

LOL. Remember the Play-Doh contraptions that would make semi-realistic looking food?


----------



## Andii (Dec 24, 2009)

Not everything on the internet is true.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah, and the title should have been "Pizza Hut Cheese is covered in silicon".


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 24, 2009)

That's... ...interesting...


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 25, 2009)

I still love stuffed crust. The stuffed crust pan pizza they had for a short time was sooo delicious, but it was just a limited time thing. As for mom and pop pizza, if any of you guys are ever in Virginia Beach, check out Lag-o-mar pizza and Pungo pizza, you will not be disappointed, I grew up eating it, soooooo good


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 25, 2009)

That's disturbing. I simply don't eat pizza, even though I'm Italian , because your body doesn't know how to properly digest dough/white flour/fucking sticky glue and because there's just about zero nutritional value in it, so it only pains your body to waste more than 30% of its energy processing it. Just because it tastes good doesn't mean its worth going through. That's like saying "Well, heroin makes me feel amazing, so killing myself with it is worth it.".. not as extreme, but not too far behind, really.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 5, 2010)

I knew my pizza tasted like boobs...


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 6, 2010)

maybe this is why we don´t have pizza hut in norway...

pizza chains in norway always use the same cheese types you can buy in the store at any time, and even advertise this. most food chains here proudly advertise which company they buy their meats from too. it´s a good practice, because you always know the stuff you´re eating is delivered by reputable companies and stuff, and you can buy the same stuff yourself in the store. that way you can check it out yourself and see what´s in it 

me and the fiancé stopped buying the cheapest chicken fillets recently, when i learned that they were filling them with more than just saline/salt water/whatever. they´re filling them with a xanthan solution, which is a rubbery slimy goo used to thicken shit up. blech!

anyone else remember the article that showed the contents of a chicken mcnugget btw? one of the ingredients is fucking lighter fluid!


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 6, 2010)

OM NOM NOM, haha jk I eat healthy to keep my migraines under control.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 6, 2010)

oremus91 said:


> I knew my pizza tasted like boobs...



It took 25 posts to get to this? haha. This was the first thing to pop into my head, and the direction this thread was going, I was certain I would be the first to say that. Great job, sir.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 6, 2010)

http://www.themilkweed.com/Pizza_Cheese_Update_March_2006.pdf

So? First link doesn't tell the whole story.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't give a fuck... I'm eatin' Pizza Hut Pizza right now.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jan 6, 2010)

cycloptopus said:


> In NJ, Pizza Hut is a friggin waste, IMO. There are so many great local pizza places doing it right, that if you're going to Pizza Hut, you just don't get it.
> 
> and in NYC... fuggetaboutit!!! The BEST!!!



Srsly in where I was in metuchen there was literally a pizza place on each block... sometimes right across the street from eachother. I had a hard time fathoming how I had 10 pizza places within like 3 miles of me and they all managed to stay in business. 

I haven't been able to stand pizza hut since they removed the saturated fat from everything and made the pizzas taste like disgusting.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 6, 2010)

The problem is that most people (in the states at least) eat for taste and not for nutrition or health... like, that's a severely fucked up problem. SOOOO many health problems arise from that behavior that its disturbing... and what's more disturbing is that most people don't care either.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 6, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The problem is that most people (in the states at least) eat for taste and not for nutrition or health... like, that's a severely fucked up problem. SOOOO many health problems arise from that behavior that its disturbing... and what's more disturbing is that most people don't care either.



I'll be the first one to say that I don't care. I tried eating relatively healthy for about a year and was miserable. Now I eat whatever the hell I want and feel great.

Also, Pizza Hut's pan pizza (and pan/deep dish pizza in general) is fucking great.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 6, 2010)

^It is possible to stress yourself out over it to the point of it being detrimental, of course. Tu-She.. although I think some people over-extend it as an excuse.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 6, 2010)

You know, I've been eating pizza hut all my life, i havn't died yet, why are we so freaked out about it now?


----------



## IDLE (Jan 6, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The problem is that most people (in the states at least) eat for taste and not for nutrition or health... like, that's a severely fucked up problem. SOOOO many health problems arise from that behavior that its disturbing... and what's more disturbing is that most people don't care either.



I dunno fruit and veggies and the like taste pretty good to me. I think it's more of a learned behavior as it's easier just to get processed foods as opposed to make a meal out of fresh ingredients.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 7, 2010)

when danish authorities banned the use of trans-fats in food, the heart attack rate slowly dropped by a total of 20%. that´s ALOT!

trans-fats are to be found in almost everything, depending on where you live. i know the US is stuffed with it, and i know it´s pretty prominent in the UK as well. it´s used alot in Norway too, but i think we have slightly stricter rules on this stuff, so it´s not as common (i had a freakout incident when i realized what this shit was, and so i read the back on everything i ever ate for a while ). still, i think it should be removed from the food industry entirely, like in denmark. this gunk is used for just about everything in cooking, from an ingredient to a lard/oil replacement for deep frying stuff. it´s crazy! and it´s sooo damn unhealthy! the same goes for Palm Oil. that stuff is in the same class, and is really bad crap.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jan 7, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Srsly in where I was in metuchen there was literally a pizza place on each block... sometimes right across the street from eachother. I had a hard time fathoming how I had 10 pizza places within like 3 miles of me and they all managed to stay in business.


I know, right? There's a million pizza places everywhere you go around me. Alot of them are good too, not all, but alot.




MF_Kitten said:


> when danish authorities banned the use of trans-fats in food, the heart attack rate slowly dropped by a total of 20%. that´s ALOT!
> 
> trans-fats are to be found in almost everything, depending on where you live. i know the US is stuffed with it, and i know it´s pretty prominent in the UK as well. it´s used alot in Norway too, but i think we have slightly stricter rules on this stuff, so it´s not as common (i had a freakout incident when i realized what this shit was, and so i read the back on everything i ever ate for a while ). still, i think it should be removed from the food industry entirely, like in denmark. this gunk is used for just about everything in cooking, from an ingredient to a lard/oil replacement for deep frying stuff. it´s crazy! and it´s sooo damn unhealthy! the same goes for Palm Oil. that stuff is in the same class, and is really bad crap.


I hear this. I wish they would make that crap illegal, but profit margins would suffer, and in the US, the all mighty dollar rules.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 7, 2010)

that´s kind of what´s so sad about the food industry. it´s cheaper to sell chemical-induced cardiac arrests in a bag than it is to use natural ingredients and make healthy food.

i´m glad my country is strict on the whole issue of what´s in the food though. the current big problem in norway about this, is how much more it´ll cost you to buy healthy food than it will cost you to eat the easy-but-unhealthy crap.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jan 7, 2010)

Right, and we wonder why our health care costs are so high.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow, never knew this, gross.

I remember seeing on TV a health nut lady who carries around a 2 year old happy meal (fries and burger), it never rotted, turned green or any other color, never smelled at all, it just turned hard and shrank, proving theres so much preservitives and salt in these foods that it shouldn't even be considered food.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 10, 2010)

so thats why my pizza tasted like fake titties!


----------



## sami (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm confused. I must be dumb because this doesn't seem to be clear enough as well as reliable sources? From googling, I keep ending up linked to that pdf. I'm skeptical in believing all this.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 13, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> this gunk is used for just about everything in cooking, from an ingredient to a lard/oil replacement for deep frying stuff. it´s crazy! and it´s sooo damn unhealthy!



Well if you're using lard or deep frying stuff, you're probably not that worried about eating healthy foods I would think...


----------



## loktide (Jan 13, 2010)

from the brief look i've thrown at the article, they're not claiming that the pizza hut cheese IS polymethylsiloxane (PMS, 'silicon') but just that 900 parts per million (0.09%) are contained, which exceeds the FDA's regulation by a factor of ten.

anyway, i hope the rest of their synthetic cheese is based on more 'edible' materials


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2010)

I still don't understand why this is a big deal. I don't see people dropping dead left and right from "silicon poisoning".


----------



## loktide (Jan 13, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still don't understand why this is a big deal. I don't see people dropping dead left and right from "silicon poisoning".



i wouldn't be much concerned about the direct toxic effect of PMS, but rather of it accumulating in your digestive tract since i'm pretty sure it's undigestible


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 14, 2010)

loktide said:


> i wouldn't be much concerned about the direct toxic effect of PMS, but rather of it accumulating in your digestive tract since i'm pretty sure it's undigestible



I used to eat there every day all summer at the lunch buffet when I was 13. Like 10 slices a day for 3 months 

It didn't kill me so my guess is it's pretty safe


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 14, 2010)

cycloptopus said:


> and in NYC... fuggetaboutit!!! The BEST!!!



No no no, its all about the Chicago deepdish style pizza! Authentic chicago style deep dish pizza kicks serious ass.


----------



## Vairocarnal (May 11, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> that´s kind of what´s so sad about the food industry. it´s cheaper to sell chemical-induced cardiac arrests in a bag than it is to use natural ingredients and make healthy food.
> 
> i´m glad my country is strict on the whole issue of what´s in the food though. the current big problem in norway about this, is how much more it´ll cost you to buy healthy food than it will cost you to eat the easy-but-unhealthy crap.



Same thing in America, basically everybody knows what we should eat but the fact is that people live in their little robotic thought patterns and unfortunately that includes processed, chemically altered/modified foods...then there's the issues of organic and gmo* (Genetically Modified Organic) ala: Purple Potatoes, Red Carrots (Created to celebrate a school/football team), etc.

That said: I love FUNYUNS!


----------



## Soopahmahn (May 11, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> No no no, its all about the Chicago deepdish style pizza! Authentic chicago style deep dish pizza kicks serious ass.



Yessir. Now the real question: Lou Malnati's or Maggiano's? Choose wisely. 

Also, for the ROFLage of all: Happy Meal is ageless: no decay in a year on a shelf - Boing Boing


----------



## AVWIII (May 11, 2010)

Well that's horrifying. I've cooked for years, and I'm actually a "gourmet italian thin-crust wood-oven (read as: super pretentious) pizza" chef at the moment. Picking my own local ingredients and whatnot. I've never heard of such chemicals being used in cheese before. Augh. Why must cheap food be sooo evil?


----------



## helly (May 11, 2010)

Troegenator said:


> No no no, its all about the Chicago deepdish style pizza! Authentic chicago style deep dish pizza kicks serious ass.



Neither, though both are amazing. Best thin crust in Chicagoland is Gepetto's, best deep dish/stuffed is Edwardo's. Both in Oak Park, oddly enough.


----------



## 13point9 (May 11, 2010)

im eating this drunk whilst eating a pizza not making me feel to great lol


----------

